# 

## adam_mk

Witam
Często ostatnio wypływa problem wielu (kilku) buforów, ich łączenia i zabezpieczenia kotła, pieca, na wypadek padnięcia prądu.
Bywa, że potrzebna tona, a są tanio „połówki” czy „ćwiartki”. Bywa, że duży drzwiami wejść nie chce... Albo, że był jeden, ale dwa to lepiej...
Da się to łączyć!
Można też „puścić w małej automatyce”
Nagryzmoliłem obrazek…



Jak „to” ma działać?

Mamy tam termostaty.
Niebieskie dwa i czerwony jeden.
Termostaty „A” ustawiamy na około 40 stC.
Niebieski pokaże, że „PALI SIĘ!” i załączy pompę nr1, która dba o „zdrowie” kotła nie dopuszczając do jego pracy w zbyt niskich temperaturach.
Termostat ma być taki, że zwiera styk po osiągnięciu temperatury (jakby co, to są przekaźniki i stan da się odwrócić).
Niebieski termostat „B” ustawiamy na temperaturę około 55stC.
On  powinien być taki, że rozwiera styk po osiągnięciu nastawionej temperatury.
Zasilanie pompy 1 przepuszczamy szeregowo przez styki termostatów A i B.

Zimny piec – styk A otwarty, styk B zwarty, pompa stoi (nie palą).
Piec rozpalony, ale nie zagrzany – styk A zwarty, styk B zwarty, pompa pracuje (rozpalili, grzejemy piec!).
Piec ciepły i układ „dogrzany” -  styk A zwarty, styk B rozwarty, pompa 1 stoi (bo jej praca jest zbędna w tym stanie).
Uwaga:
Podczas dochodzenia całego systemu do zadanych parametrów pompa 1 będzie „taktować” z coraz dłuższymi przerwami.

Pojawia się ciepło na szczycie bufora – czerwony termostat A załącza pompę 2 i rozpoczyna grzanie budynku (bierze wszystko co „dają” i bufor się nie nagrzewa!!!)
Powoli temperatura rośnie i jednocześnie grzeje się dom, co oznacza coraz cieplejszy powrót z kaloryferów.
Wtedy zawór termostatyczny zaczyna ograniczać temperaturę podawanej do odbiorników strugi podwieszając zimną wodę z powrotu. Nadmiar ciepła ląduje w buforze (nie na samym dole, tylko nieco wyżej!).
Po nagrzaniu domu i bufora można przestać „karmić piec” paliwem. Dom mamy ciepły i zgromadzony jest zapas w buforze. Starczy na jakiś czas niepalenia (w zależności od wielkości domu i grubości „sweterka” w jaki go ubrano…  :Lol:  )

Wrysowana na brązowo wężownica to opcja – CWU przepływowe, a trójnik tak trochę od dołu to przyłącze do cyrkulacji.

To nie są rozważania teoretyczne. TEN układ pracuje i „ma się dobrze”.

W przypadku braku prądu stają pompy. Cyrkulacja jednak pracuje nadal w układzie grawitacyjnym piec-bufor (sto buforów czy ile potrzeba…).
Wystarczy przestać dokładać do pieca.

Obok pieca jest zamontowany zaworek „z piłeczką”. Po zatrzymaniu pompy 1 zamyka się automatycznie i nie pozwala wodzie na „obchodzenie” pieca bokiem.

Jeżeli udałoby się ustawić bufory nieco wyżej od pieca to byłby jeszcze jeden luksus!
Powstałby syfon skutecznie uniemożliwiający chłodzenie zładu „poprzez piec” (to samo daje zamknięcie szybra po zakończonym paleniu i WYGAŚNIĘCIU pieca).

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Teraz widzę, że nie domalowałem naczynia wzbiorczego/bezpieczeństwa a ono BYĆ MUSI w układzie otwartym..
Tyle, ze myślę, że to oczywiste...
Adam M.

----------


## 1950

> Teraz widzę, że nie domalowałem naczynia wzbiorczego/bezpieczeństwa a ono BYĆ MUSI w układzie otwartym..
> Tyle, ze myślę, że to oczywiste...
> Adam M.


już nie musi,
wystarczy układ schładzający,

----------


## adam_mk

Nie mam do tego jakiegoś specjalnego zaufania...  :Confused:  
No, chyba zebym go sobie sam zbudował...
I pewnie przewymiarowany...

Tyle, że tu właśnie układ schładzający jest.
W grawitacji pędzony...
Adam M.

----------


## bladyy78

Adam ten zawór zwrotny kulowy powinien być chyba przed pompa a nie za nią, bo jak jest w tym miejscu co na schemacie to pompa będzie go zamykała i nie będzie obiegu.

----------


## Aleksander1

Panie Adamie 
Wielkie dzięki za ten schemat. W tym morzu informacji, zamieszczonych na forum i powszechnego błądzenia w tej materii nareszcie klarownie i sensownie zaprojektowany układ.

Mam jeszcze jedną gorącą prośbę o drugi wariant układu, w którym kocioł może bezpośrednio zasilać instalację bez zbiorników, a dopiero po nagrzaniu instalacji domowej kierować ciepło na zbiorniki. Czy byłoby to możliwe?


Pozdrawiam

Aleksander

----------


## adam_mk

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
No, właśnie TEN system TAK działa...
NAJPIERW pcha do instalacji, zbiorniki są ciepłe pod samym szczytem, a reszta zimna. Dopiero jak dom się podgrzeje i zadziałają termostaty na grzejnikach, to nadmiary lądują w buforach...
Tyle, że nic przy tym robić nie trzeba poza dokładaniem do pieca.
Chyba, że to jakiś wymyślny bydlak i dokłada se sam...

Adam M.

bladyy78
W zasadzie tak, ale tu on jest zamontowany "do góry nogami"....
Ta pompa go otwiera... I tylko ona....Do tego musi właśnie pracować...
A.M.

Jeszcze coś.
Jak mamy wymyślne bydlę z wypasioną automatyką, to termostat zamocowany nisko na buforze, w okolicy powrotu z obiegu, i ustawiony na jakieś 50stC może dawać sygnał do przejscia pieca na podtrzymanie i zakończenie grzania.
Albo załączać jaki dzwonek, lampkę - no sygnalizator napełnienia ciepłem całego układu.
Można tam wcisnąc (nawet raczej trzeba) jakiś pomiar temperatury na różnych wysokościach bufora, żeby być w stanie ocenić co się aktualnie dzieje.
A.M.

----------


## Aleksander1

Treść poniżej

----------


## Aleksander1

> Jeżeli udałoby się ustawić bufory nieco wyżej od pieca to byłby jeszcze jeden luksus!
> Powstałby syfon skutecznie uniemożliwiający chłodzenie zładu „poprzez piec” (to samo daje zamknięcie szybra po zakończonym paleniu i WYGAŚNIĘCIU pieca).


Mam pytanie o wysokośc bufora nad piecem. Jak wysoko powyżej wejścia pwrotu do kotła powinien być bufor? W moim przypadku mógłbym podnieść o 20 cm ale czy to wystarczy?.? A może są inne proste sposoby na odcięcie pieca jako odbiorcy energii po zakończonym grzaniu. Jeden sposób z odcięciem dostepu powetrza został podany ale może jest jeszcze jakiś inny sposób.

----------


## janekbo

> Napisał adam_mk
> 
> Teraz widzę, że nie domalowałem naczynia wzbiorczego/bezpieczeństwa a ono BYĆ MUSI w układzie otwartym..
> Tyle, ze myślę, że to oczywiste...
> Adam M.
> 
> 
> już nie musi,
> wystarczy układ schładzający,


No ale gdzie wtedy jest OTWARCIE takiego układu?

----------


## adam_mk

"Mam pytanie o wysokośc bufora nad piecem. "

Każdy centymetr poprawia tu sprawę.
Trzeba zostawić tyle miejsca nad buforem, żeby dało się to jakoś dobrze termoizolować.

Inne sposoby...
Można tam zaworek jakiś wstawić i zamykać go.
Tyle, ze najpierw trzeba poczekać, aż piec dobrze się wypali.
Żeby się nie zagotował w czasie dopalania, jak mu odbiór ciepła zabierzemy.
No i przed paleniem trzeba go zawsze otwierać.

Tylko...
Po to, żeby nie wykonywać za każdym razem ze stu czynności, o których należy bezwzględnie pamiętać jest taki właśnie układ.

Absolutnie idealnie jest, jak góra pieca jest na wysokości dna baniaka.
Tyle, że nie każdy ma jak wykopać dziurę w podłodze na ten piec.
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Ja u siebie tylko zamykam i otwieram "szyber w czopuchu zeby piec nie wychładzał bufora ,,,
Co do obiegu grawitacyjnego to pójdzie, ale do czasu ,,,   :Roll:

----------


## PeZet

Dziękuję za ten wątek, Adamie!
Czy umieszczenie "100 buforów" na poddaszu pod kalenicą ma sens? Piecem byłby kominek z wężownicą.

----------


## adam_mk

Logicznie - tak.
Technicznie - raczej nie!
Te 100 buforów waży jak jasna cholera! Woda to kilo na litr a tona to 1m3.
Jakieś stropy musiałyby to znosić - tu trzeba by konstruktora/projektanta popytać czy to się da.
Co do wężownicy w tym płaszczu....
 :Roll: 
Znam prostsze metody demolowania salonu... 
Toż to kocioł! Piec stałopalny i puściłbym go w obiegu otwartym.
Adam M.

----------


## PeZet

100 buforów to był skrót myślowy. 
Ponieważ nie mam miejsca na jeden bufor 1000l (wyłączając opcję wkopania go w ziemię), 
przyszła mi myśl, by kilka mniejszych buforów rozmieścić w schowku pod kalenicą. 

Strop (podłoga) tego schowka to belki 5x18 w rozstawie co 50cm, oparte na płatwiach.
Płatwie 14x20 oparte są na ścianach szczytowych i słupach. 
Słupy na wzmocnionych żebrach stropowych.
Konstrukcja dachu, projektowana pod dachówkę, przykryta będzie blachodachówką.

Rozłożyć równomiernie kilka mniejszych buforów...

----------


## adam_mk

Można, jak mi się wydaje, ale są inne wady.
Trudno to tam skutecznie ocieplić.

Tyle, że w takim układzie byłoby to idealne dla solarka puszczonego w grawitacji...
Adam M.

----------


## PeZet

O instalacji solarnej też myślę, ale perspektywicznie.
A czymś się będę musiał grzać. Mam prąd, będzie też kominek.
Ciepło z kominka MUSZĘ akumulować.
Akumulator zakopać albo wyrzucić pod kalenicę.
Skoro to idealne miejsce ze wzgledu na solarkę, to tej wersji się będę trzymał, o ile... i tu moje pytanie...
o ile kwestia ocieplenia tych zasobników jest jedyną wadą takiego rozwiązania.
Zasobniki o średnicy ok 50cm, pomieszczenie to trójką o podst 3m i wys. 110
ocieplenie dachu i "stropu ma mieć 30 cm. Na ocieplenie zasobnika pozostaje 13cm do połaci i 21cm do podłogi.
Czy to praktycznie ma jakiś sens?

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Ja bym jednak optował za wywaleniem tego zasobnika pod ziemię, poza budynek. Tam spokojnie zaizolujesz go nawet dwumetrową warstwą izolacji. I tylko ewentualna wilgoć mogłaby Ci to utrudnić...

----------


## Aleksander1

Nawiązujac się do tematu zbiorników akumaulacyjnych mam pytanie o średnice rur łączących kocioł ze zbiornikami, gdyż w moich robionych na zamówienie zbiornikach zostały wspawane 1 calowe mufy (pod rurki miedziane). Zastanawiam się czy w przypadku braku prądu taki przekrój wystarczy do grawitacyjnego zasilenia zbiorników?

----------


## adam_mk

Mnie się wydaje, że stara mądrość ludowa nakazująca stosowanie przyłączy minimum 2" pod systemy grawitacyjne (na kotle - czyli też i na buforze) miała sens.
To kwestia lepkości wody.
W chudych rurkach opory znacznie osłabią cyrkulację i może być niewystarczająca do odebrania potrzebnego strumienia ciepła, coby się piecyk nie zagotował...
Pompka sprawę załatwia.
UPS do niej (taka przetworniczka pędzona z akumulatorów - już są) rozwiązuje problem zaniku zasilania.
Adam M.

----------


## Teves

Zastanawiam się jak rozsądnie rozegrać układ zamknięty z pompą tak by w razie awarii przynajmniej cześć ciepła z kominka przełaziła do bufora bez pomocy pompy sądzisz Adam ze to zadziała?  Te zaworki z kulką po to żeby nie wychładzało bufora całość na 1" - chodzi tylko o sytuacje gdy zabraknie pompki.

----------


## adam_mk

Trzeba by to postawić i zobaczyć.
Nie mam pełnej jasności co z tym ESBE.
Pilnuje temperatury powrotu do tego płaszcza?
Wygląda nieźle.
Adam M.

----------


## Teves

Tak, esbe pilnuje powrotu. Temperatura ładowania nie jest w tym rozwiązaniu kontrolowana, po przekroczeniu min. temp. powrotu. Można by się pokusić  o jakiś termostat załączając kolejne biegi pompki wraz ze wzrostem temp. na kominku.

----------


## arturromarr

Coś mi się wydaje, że to przy kilku buforach miało by mega bezwładność cieplną i woda głównie krążyłaby w dwóch obwodach:
1 gorący: piec-pierwszy bufor
2 chłodny: ostatni bufor-co
Woda płynie tam gdzie ma łatwiej, bo czym są te dwu calowe rurki w stosunku do średnicy baniaka,  zwłaszcza pędzona pompami mechanicznymi, natomiast ciepło wędrowałoby bardzo powoli z pierwszego do ostatniego w dodatku częściowo dogrzewało je nawet kiedy potrzebne będzie całe ciepło na CO.
Ja też mam problem braku miejsca na duży bufor i będę miał około 8-śmiu 140l.
Dodatkowo jest korzyść w postaci rozłożenia kosztów w czasie , bo można zacząć od mniejszego bufora i systematycznie dokładać kolejne zbiorniki.
bardzo uproszczony schemat do wyjaśnienia zasady:

http://images50.fotosik.pl/245/e06ecb7ea98b4518.jpg
Polega to na tym, że zbiorniki mają dwie wężownice w których płynie czynnik w przeciwnych kierunkach. W ten sposób ładowanie następuje z prawej do lewej a rozładowywanie odwrotnie.
Wymiennik płytowy pozwala na realizację pierwszeństwa dla CO.

PS:
Oparty na tej zasadzie układ na czterech zbiornikach pędzony kominkiem działa z powodzeniem  już od dwóch lat u mojego kolegi.
Ja muszę to odpalić na przyszły sezon.  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Nie wygląda to za ciekawie....
To szkic pomysłu - jak rozumiem...
Brak naczyń wzbiorczych w buforach!!!

Można to zrobić lepiej.
"Woda płynie tam gdzie ma łatwiej, bo czym są te dwu calowe rurki w stosunku do średnicy baniaka,"
Nie rozumiesz tego mechanizmu - to go poprawnie nie zastosujesz...  :Roll:  
Czy nie zadziała?
Nie! 
Jakoś tam zadziała.
Ale chyba naprawdę da się lepiej.

Adam M.

----------


## Teves

Straszna komplikacja i żadnych zalet, dużo wężownic i jeszcze wymiennik. bufory 
Stojące pionowo bufory będą wymieniać energię grawitacyjnie i pompa im w niczym nie przeszkodzi. Po co rozdzielać obiegi na dwa różne i jeszcze oddzielnie bufory ?

----------


## arturromarr

> Brak naczyń wzbiorczych w buforach!!!


No przecież napisałem, że to uproszczony schemat dla przedstawienie samej idei.
Układ działa bezbłędnie jak napisałem da lata. Zbiorniki są wykonane ze zwykłych zasobników z dodaną wężownicą. Po uruchomieniu całe ciepło przekazywane jest przez wymiennik do kaloryferów, kiedy nagrzeją dom i przestaną odbierać ciepło zaczynają być ogrzewane kolejne zbiorniki.
Zaletą jest możliwość poziomego położenia buforów (np. ja nie mogę inaczej bo będę je miał w skosach poddasza). Mała ilość wody krążącej w obiegach.





> Nie rozumiesz tego mechanizmu - to go poprawnie nie zastosujesz...


Rozumiem doskonale tylko sądzę, że w  pracujące pompy nieźle tu namieszają.
Zanim dojdzie do kaloryferów to będzie podgrzewać zbiorniki.
Sama idea ciekawa i co najważniejsze prosta, ale jak tak muszę mieć poziome zbiorniki.

----------


## arturromarr

> Straszna komplikacja i żadnych zalet, dużo wężownic i jeszcze wymiennik. bufory 
> Stojące pionowo bufory będą wymieniać energię grawitacyjnie i pompa im w niczym nie przeszkodzi. Po co rozdzielać obiegi na dwa różne i jeszcze oddzielnie bufory ?


Jaki tam skomplikowany  :smile: .
Bbuforami mogą być zwykłe zasobniki z płaszczem po dodaniu jednej wężownicy.
Wymiennik płytowy jest tu dodatkiem (bez niego też będzie działać), który przy odpowiedniej mocy daje praktycznie całkowity priorytet CO nad buforami.
Zalety są opisane powyżej, przecież temat dotyczy łączenia buforów.
Czasem nie ma miejsca na jeden duży zbiornik, a poza tym można sukcesywnie w miarę możliwości dodawać kolejne litry pojemności.

----------


## Gelus

Adam_MK... jak zwykle znakomity topic, gratulacje.

Obawiam się tylko o zbyt szybkie zniszczenie pompki... ciągle włączanej i wyłączanej...
Powrót widzę zrealizowany na zasadzie rurki Venturiego.. może wspawać ją głębiej..zgodnie z przepływem wody ?
Jaka powinien być stosunek średnic obu rurek w takim przypadku?

pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

ABSOLUTNIE NIE NALEŻY robić inżektora!!!!
Wtedy NIE DZIAŁA DOBRZE!!!
To MUSI być trójnik 45st na poziomej rurce.
Testowane. Kicha z inżektorem była. Za dobrze działał!

Ta pompka to sobie taktuje tylko do czasu nagrzania jako-tako układu.
Pilnuje pieca, żeby mu się nie wykraplało...
Potem stoi.

Co do rysunku.
Inny opis inny rysunek.
Zobacz: Baniaki odseparowane, zamknięte, dwie wężownice w każdym jako transport ciepła.
Zadziała to co narysowane, ale dość smętnie...
A opis, na jedno spojrzenie - z sensem.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

sorki
Powieliło...

Adam M.

----------


## Gelus

> ABSOLUTNIE NIE NALEŻY robić inżektora!!!!
> Wtedy NIE DZIAŁA DOBRZE!!!
> To MUSI być trójnik 45st na poziomej rurce.
> Testowane. Kicha z inżektorem była. Za dobrze działał!
> 
> .....
> Adam M.


Hmm.. jak tak dobrze działa to może bez pompki? tylko zawór termostatyczny?  :wink: 

U mnie dość mocna grawitacja...bufor na pięterku...

----------


## adam_mk

Można spróbować.
Sytuacja dość unikalna i warto ją wykorzystać.
Tak bym to zmontował, aby na tę pompkę miejsce zostawić, na wypadek jakby nie chciało zadziałać.
Zaworek tui czy tam i korekta w 10 minut do zrobienia.
Bez spuszczania tony zładu.
Adam M.

----------


## m-mormon

Piszecie o zaworach z kulką lub piłeczką. Możecie podać konkretny przykład takiego zaworu ?

----------


## adam_mk

Zapytaj w byle markecie na dziale instalatorskim.
Pokażą palcem (zwykle są malowane na zielono   :Lol:  )
Są wszędzie.
Adam M.

----------


## m-mormon

Wygooglałem...zawór zwrotny kulowy  :wink:

----------


## olorider

Witam, dzięki Adamie za ten układ, podoba mi się i chciałbym go zastosowac u siebie.

Mam jedną wątpliwośc bo piszesz, że:



> Ta pompka to sobie taktuje tylko do czasu nagrzania jako-tako układu.
> Pilnuje pieca, żeby mu się nie wykraplało...
> Potem stoi.


a  mi wydaje się, że pompka wyłączy się dopiero jak bufory nagrzeją się całe, tak że na spodzie, czyli na powrocie do pieca będzie 55 *C. Jeśli się mylę, to proszę o wyjaśnienie.
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam_mk

I tak i nie...
Wszystko zależy od pieca (kotła).
Widziałem już prawie 100kW i 3 kaloryferki i 10kW i 100 kaloryferków.... (no, fakt! razem z przesadą - ale to dla zilustrowania skali niedopasowania).
Bufor = amortyzator.
Tu - nie akumulator! (nie przede wszystkim!).

Ważna sprawa!!!
Piec powinien być GORĄCY (wtedy pompka stoi).
Palony na max to brak problemów z zarastaniem komina i niedopalaniem paliwa.
Puszczanie 90stC w kaloryfery 50/30 czy podłogówkę to naprawdę mało odkrywczy sposób na problemy kominowe i wykraplanie wody ze spalin...

Adam M.

----------


## olorider

No a biorąc pod uwagę taki średni piec do domku jednorodzinnego, ok 20 - 30 kW i bufor 1000l, to jak taki układ się zachowa. Chodzi mi o tą pompkę.
Przepraszam, że tak drążę ale powoli przymierzam się do kotłowni i chciałbym zrobic to dobrze.
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam
 Hubert

----------


## adam_mk

Zachowa się tak, jak jej się na to pozwoli...
Generalnie - piec grzeje dom a nadwyżki ciepła (chwilowo w domu nie pożądane, ale produkowane w palenisku słabo sterowalnym) lokuje w tym buforze.
Jak się bufor napełni to i piec (przez jakiś czas) potrzebny nie jest.
Może sobie zgasnąć czy przygasnąć (przejść na podtrzymanie - jak w automacie).
To da się zwykle jakoś z sensem ustawić.
Adam M.

----------


## Aleksander1

Górna nitka to zasilenie zbiornika dwupłaszczowego z ciepłą wodą. 


W zbiornikach rurki są zakrzywione wymuszając obrót zładu. Pojedyńczy zbiornik ma 570 litrów. 

Drugi zbiornik ma z założenia odbierać ciepło ale po nagrzaniu się pierwszego, dlatego jego zasilenie jest umiejscowione dosyć nisko na pierwszym zbiorniku. 

Czy taki układ będzie działał poprawnie? Jakie macie uwagi? 

Aleksander
[/img]

----------


## olorider

Witam, mam pytanie:
Czy taki termostat: http://www.allegro.pl/item1001095573...nda_0_90c.html
nada się do proponowanego układu? W opisie jest, że może pracowac w układach chłodniczych i grzewczych. 
Czy to znaczy, że może spełniac funkcję termostatu A i B ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## olorider

hm

----------


## NJerzy

Można zastosować takie termostaty, ale mają dużą histerezę, nawet 5C. Lepiej poszukaj elektronicznych albo mieszkowych gazowych.

----------


## olorider

5 C to chyba nie ma aż takiego znaczenia, może nawet większa histereza jest dobra, bo pompa nie będzie tak pstrykac. Bardziej mi chodziło o to czy ten termostat może zwierac styki po przekroczeniu pewnej temperatury np te 40 st i czy można go ustawic tak by rozwierał styki po przekroczeniu pewnej temperatury. W opisie jest, że może pracowac jako termostat chłodniczy i grzewczy i nie wiem czy ja to dobrze rozumiem. 
Czy taki termostat pobiera prąd.
Przepraszam za laickie pytania, ale w elektryce kiepski jestem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Aleksander1

Panie Adamie

A dlaczego powrót wody z instalcji domowej powinien łączyć się z buforem na 1/3 - 1/4 wysokości bufora. Czy są jakieś przeciwskazania żeby łączył się z dołem bufora?



Aleksander

----------


## robdk

> 5 C to chyba nie ma aż takiego znaczenia, może nawet większa histereza jest dobra, bo pompa nie będzie tak pstrykac. Bardziej mi chodziło o to czy ten termostat może zwierac styki po przekroczeniu pewnej temperatury np te 40 st i czy można go ustawic tak by rozwierał styki po przekroczeniu pewnej temperatury. W opisie jest, że może pracowac jako termostat chłodniczy i grzewczy i nie wiem czy ja to dobrze rozumiem. 
> Czy taki termostat pobiera prąd.
> Przepraszam za laickie pytania, ale w elektryce kiepski jestem.
> Pozdrawiam


 Jet tak właśnie jak piszesz. Taki termostat może pracować rozwiernie jak i zwiernie w zależności od konfiguracji ale nie jednocześnie. Chodzi o to, że wybierasz w jakim charakterze ma pracować. jeśli chcesz obie funkcje zastosować w swoim układzie musisz mieć dwa takie termostaty - każdy ustawiony inaczej

----------


## robertsz

> 5 C to chyba nie ma aż takiego znaczenia, może nawet większa histereza jest dobra, bo pompa nie będzie tak pstrykac. Bardziej mi chodziło o to czy ten termostat może zwierac styki po przekroczeniu pewnej temperatury np te 40 st i czy można go ustawic tak by rozwierał styki po przekroczeniu pewnej temperatury. W opisie jest, że może pracowac jako termostat chłodniczy i grzewczy i nie wiem czy ja to dobrze rozumiem. 
> Czy taki termostat pobiera prąd.
> Przepraszam za laickie pytania, ale w elektryce kiepski jestem.
> Pozdrawiam


Autor pytania już chyba znalazł rozwiązanie problemu, ale dla potomnych.
Można zastosować regulator CRT-05 firmy F&F - http://www.fif.com.pl/produkt/58/877
Można w nim nastawić temperaturę w zakresie -100÷400ºC
*Histereza regulowana w zakresie 0÷100°C
*Do dyspozycji są styki: zwierny i rozwierny.

Do realizacji powyższego zagadnienia trzeba użyć 2 regulatorów niekoniecznie takich jak podałem powyżej.
Powyżej jest przykład regulatora z praktycznie dowolną histerezą, niekoniecznie 5°C.

----------


## robdk

Są także i dwukanałowe takie regulatory i wystarczył by wtedy jeden  :wink: 
http://allegro.pl/dwukanalowy-regula...289004879.html

----------


## qwert

co sądzicie o mojej instalacji? nie ma osobnego obwodu pomijającego bufor, który jest u adama  w pierwszym poście. czy jest on faktycznie niezbędny?

----------


## edde

chodzi Ci o tą część pracującą jak laddomat? ona odpowiada za efekt "zimnego powrotu", korozję kotła itp. i ona być powina w takiej czy innej formie (laddomat, to co u adama, zawór termostatyczy, zawór 3d itp)
a po prawej stronie bufora Twojego schematu nie wiem czy nie lepiej byłoby zasilanie podłogówki zrobić wysoko, i tak zawór 3d (mieszacz) wyreguluje temp. zasilania podłogówki a jednak możliwości wykorzystania bufora znacznie większe, dłuższe, zwłaszcza przy końcówce rozładowywania

----------


## qwert

> chodzi Ci o tą część pracującą jak laddomat? ona odpowiada za efekt "zimnego powrotu", korozję kotła itp. i ona być powina w takiej czy innej formie (laddomat, to co u adama, zawór termostatyczy, zawór 3d itp)
> a po prawej stronie bufora Twojego schematu nie wiem czy nie lepiej byłoby zasilanie podłogówki zrobić wysoko, i tak zawór 3d (mieszacz) wyreguluje temp. zasilania podłogówki a jednak możliwości wykorzystania bufora znacznie większe, dłuższe, zwłaszcza przy końcówce rozładowywania


biorąc pod uwagę własne doświadczenia, z ww układem, nie widzę potrzeby stosowania tej pętli pomijającej bufor. U mnie piec nastawiony jest na 55stC i taką temp wody mam w buforze. Nie zalewa go zimna woda, najwyżej o temp 50 -55 stC - widzę termometrze na piecu, który nigdy nie jest <53stC - wtedy wchodzi w fazę aktywną . Ta dodatkowa pętla to komplikacja układu. Ale może się mylę.

Mój piec pracuje stabilnie, nie dynamicznie . Widzę to po małym zuzyciu i w sumie większości czasu jest na podtrzymaniu.

Co do zasilania podłogówki, to zasilam ją wodą o temp 25-29stC, więc zasilanie mogło by być nawet na samym dole. Jest tam gdzie jest, bo to wymusiły króćce wychodzące z bufora.

----------


## edde

masz termometr na powrocie i na nim cały czas powyżej 53 st.C? w jaki sposób używasz kotła? palisz ciagle czy z przerwami? jakimi? jak długo "pociągnie bufor na tych 5stC ijakiej jest pojemności?

----------


## qwert

Mam termometr na piecu, nawet dwa, cyfrowy i analogowy aktualnie skazują odpowiednio 54 i 56  stC. (poszedłem sprawdzić)  N a buforze jest 56stc na górnym i dolnym termometrze.  Czyli ten analogowy z pieca chyba jest bliższy prawdzie. Piec z podajnikiem, elektometr 15kW. W domu jest 22stC, na zewnątrz 10stC.

piec jest w fazie podtrzymania , gdy to temp. spada na nim z 56 do około 54 wchodzi w fazę roboczą i podgrzewa bufor do 56stC. 

Wody w buforze, piecu i instalacji CO jest około 1000l.

Przy największych poborach ciepła (mróz -20stc, wszyscy się  kąpią) temp na piecu spada do 45 st,  ale to rzadko obserwowane sytuacje, w sumie raz dziennie, wieczorem może się tak zdarzyć i to w środku zimy. 
Czy dla nich warto robić bay pass Adama, czy to niepotrzebna komplikacja układu?

----------


## qwert

> jak długo "pociągnie bufor na tych 5stC ijakiej jest pojemności?


teraz, gdy temp są w okolicach 0 - 10 stC, mam małe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do CO, w zasadzie grzeją cały dom, 270m2, dwa ręcznikowce, podłogówka  zasilana wodą 20stC i komin.
 w domu mam 22stC; piec wchodzi w fazę roboczą ledwie kilka razy na godzinę, samo podtrzymanie wystarcza do dogrzania bufora do 56stC, stąd 120 kg ekogroszku zużywam w 14-18 dni.

----------


## edde

w zasadzie to jeśli jest podajnik to nie ma sensu stosowania bufora, i tak kocioł chodzi cały czas na podtrzymaniu przecież, sadziłem że masz kocioł bez podajnika, 
wydaje mi się, że niskie są te temp. jak na kocioł paliwa stałego, co stanowi np. instrukcja kotła? nie zaleca jakiegoś minimum czy optimum? lepiej by było pewnie (sprawność, jakość spalania itp) gdyby zamiast bufora był tam zawór 4D, no i temperatury które podajesz to temperatury zasilania, ciekawe jak to wygląda na powrocie, szczególnie podczas startu kotła

----------


## qwert

skoro tak (choc nie do konca sie z tym zgodzę), to jaki sens stosować kilka buforów i piec bez podajnika? sens ekonomiczny takiej inwestycji? (bufor kosztuje tyle co piec z podajnikiem).

nie wiem co by było gdym nie miał bufora. wiem co jest teraz. niskie spalanie, sezon kosztuje mnie 2000zł. mało pracy, bo zasyp raz na 1-2 tyg, w zaleznosci od mrozów. CWU grzana przepływowo, przez wężownicę, a nie z bojlera z legionellą. Łatwość podłączenia innego źródla ciepła do układu - latem grzeję bufor prądem dla CWU.

----------


## edde

za to ja nie zgodzę sie  :smile:  że bufor kosztuje tyle co piec z podajnikiem  :wink:  bufor powiedzmy ok. 1000l. "fabryczny" gotowiec kupisz za jakieś 1500-2000zł, "tymi ręcami" zrobiony za kilkaset zł, za tyle kotła (nie pieca  :wink:  ) z podajnikiem nie kupisz
a główny sens zastosowania bufora to jak dla mnie: wydłużenie czasu pracy, cyklu układu (dla kotła bez podajnika oczywiście), uniezależnienie się od dyktatu ekogroszku, kociołek wszystkopalny i palisz każdym opałem, mniejsze skomplikowanie kotła (zawleczki, podajniki, cofki, ustawienia), bezpieczeństwo układu pod kątem możliwości zagotowania wody, możliwość (ważne: możliwość, nie konieczność) spięcia w jednym urządzeniu: sprzegła-wymiennika, przepływowego podgrzewacza cwu, zasobnika solarów czy każdego innego źródła ciepła

----------


## olorider

Dzięki robdk i robertsz za podpowiedzi. Temat kotłowni zarzuciłem chwilowo, ale powoli prace nad buforem ruszają  :smile:

----------


## carinus

Odgrzeje trochę temat.Chcę podłączyć jeden bufor 1000l do pieca "smieciucha" i zastosować grawitacje do ładowania bufora,z tą różnicą że podmieszanie powrotu zrobić na oddzielnym wyjsciu z zaworem 4-drożnym i pompką.Nie wiem tylko czy mogę z tym wyjsciem na grzejniki wpinać się na wspólne wyjście z buforem,czy nie zakłóci to grawitacji,czy lepiej pobrać wode z zasobnika i tam wprowadzić cyrkulację grzejnikową.Powrót grzejnikowy chciałbym wprowadzić podobnie jak na pierwszym schemacie Adama jest wprowadzony by-pass i to powinno niejako wymusić tempo cyrkulacji grawitacyjnej.Czy nie bedzie błędu?

----------


## cruz

> Odgrzeje trochę temat.Chcę podłączyć jeden bufor 1000l do pieca "smieciucha" i zastosować grawitacje do ładowania bufora,z tą różnicą że podmieszanie powrotu zrobić na oddzielnym wyjsciu z zaworem 4-drożnym i pompką.Nie wiem tylko czy mogę z tym wyjsciem na grzejniki wpinać się na wspólne wyjście z buforem,czy nie zakłóci to grawitacji,czy lepiej pobrać wode z zasobnika i tam wprowadzić cyrkulację grzejnikową.Powrót grzejnikowy chciałbym wprowadzić podobnie jak na pierwszym schemacie Adama jest wprowadzony by-pass i to powinno niejako wymusić tempo cyrkulacji grawitacyjnej.Czy nie bedzie błędu?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...or-ciep%C5%82a

Zawór 4D prze buforze nie za bardzo się nadaje do podmieszania powrotu z kotła i wyjścia na odbiorniki.
Ja mam 4D na starej instalacji a i tak do podmieszania podłogówki kupiłem 3D a podmieszanie powrotu kotła będę miał na dwóch zaworach termostatycznych z kapilarą.

----------


## carinus

Po długim przemyśleniu tematu postanowiłem pozostawić kocioł i bufor w systemie otwartym z wymuszeniem obiegu pompką,natomiast zamknięty obieg c.o. bedzie pobierać ciepło z wężownicy miedzianej w buforze.Zrezygnuję ze wszystkich zaworów automatyki  przy piecu oprócz zaw. zwrotnego i wystarczy mi 4D na wyjściu z bufora do sterowania temp. wody w obiegu.Szukam teraz informacji o wielkości wymiennika,jaki muszę zrobic aby starczyło na ogrzanie 150m2 docieplonego domu.Nie jestem pewny czy 25mb miedzi fi 22 wystarczy.

----------


## cruz

> Po długim przemyśleniu tematu postanowiłem pozostawić kocioł i bufor w systemie otwartym z wymuszeniem obiegu pompką,natomiast zamknięty obieg c.o. bedzie pobierać ciepło z wężownicy miedzianej w buforze.


Poczytaj wątek o buforach z linku, nie ma sensu dawać układu zamkniętego nawet na odbiornikach. To dodatkowa komplikacja która tylko pogarsza działanie całego układu.

----------


## carinus

Chciałem zabezpieczyć grzejniki przed wpływem szybszego procesu korozji,ale jednak zdecydowałem się uprościć cały układ i zrobić wszystko na otwartym bez wężownicy,pobierając wode wprost z bufora.

----------


## baja0

Witam wszystkich po raz pierwszy.
Jestem na etapie zbierania materiałów do budowy bufora i w związku z niską -220cm umieszczoną w piwnicy kotłownią, muszę postawić dwie sztuki. Szerokość wejścia do piwnicy również ograniczona do 90cm. Powoduje to, że maksymalne wymiary baniaka to 170cm wysokości i  72cm średnicy. Ograniczenia wysokości wynikają z konieczności pozostawienia miejsca na ocieplenie. Daje to maksymalną pojemność do 690 litrów- mało . Dlatego planuję wstawić drugi bufor o podobnych wymiarach. Razem dadzą mi całkiem niezły zład do wykorzystania w 100 metrowym domu. Budowa bufora wężownice, wejścia, wyjścia, spawy, uszczelki itd. już rozwiązałem (dosłownie zgapiłem) dzięki tematowi "jak to się robi? - czyli bufor ciepła".  WIELKIE WIELKIE DZIĘKUJĘ dla wszystkich ogółem i w szczególności. Każdy kto czytał wie do kogo kieruję te podziękowania, kto nie czytał niech się bierze i nie jęczy, że wielkie i dzieli się tym ze wszystkimi na forum powiększając zbędnie temat (w duchu można). No to do brzegu, czyli co mnie trapi:
Jak połączyć bufory aby w obu zład wirował bez zakłóceń? Czy w połączeniach baniaków są potrzebne łuki hamburskie, jeżeli tak to w którą stronę skierowane? A może wystarczy połączyć rurkami 2" i po kłopocie? Na te pytania nie znalazłem odpowiedzi.

----------


## cruz

> Szerokość wejścia do piwnicy również ograniczona do 90cm. Powoduje to, że maksymalne wymiary baniaka to 170cm wysokości i  72cm średnicy. Ograniczenia wysokości wynikają z konieczności pozostawienia miejsca na ocieplenie.


Ja przez takie drzwi przetransportowałem buforek o szerokości 140cm. Bufor stoi na 5 cm płycie z poliesteru ekstrudowanego i foli alu ratunkowej. Czyli jak byś tak zrobił to zostanie Ci 45 cm nad buforem. Można mniej zostawić.

----------


## adam_mk

O łączeniu baniaków też było.

Weź dwa kolana hamburskie (do spawania) średnicy 2".
Weź kawałek nagwintowanej rurki 2".
Obetnij po odrobinie z tych kolan tak, aby dało się z nich złożyć jedną kształtkę podobną do "Y".
(są tu gdzieś na forum fotki takiego "cudu").
Przygotuj 4 sztuki takie same.
Zrób otwory w baniakach tak, aby te kształtki w nie wlazły i aby otwory były naprzeciw siebie (na górze i na dole). W jednej pionowej linii.
włóż kształtki w otwory i skręć je śrubunkiem 2"
Będą na tym etapie "na dyndająco"!!!
Tak połączone baniaki ustaw precyzyjnie obok siebie w DOCELOWEJ pozycji.
Ustaw kształtkę tak, aby to "Y" leżało poziomo i "cyknij" kroplę spawu, aby ją jednoznacznie zamocować.
To samo powtórz w drugim baniaczku.
Potem tak samo przy drugim połączeniu.
Rozkręć śrubunki, rozłącz baniaki i szczelnie obspawaj te zamocowane wstępnie króćce.
(śrubunki wystarczy skręcać "ręcznie").
Masz układ, który pozwoli Ci precyzyjnie i szczelnie połączyć te baniaki zrobione "na gotowo" bez dokonywania cudów hydrauliczno - kowalsko - uszczelkowych!

Do ustawiania na miejscu docelowym przygotuj płat styroduru i pół wiaderka piasku.
Ustaw baniaki na styrodurze podsypując piasek, jak potrzeba który majgnąć w jaką stronę o centymetr.
Skręć śrubunki.

Powodzenia!

Adam M.

----------


## dpo

> Ja przez takie drzwi przetransportowałem buforek o szerokości 140cm...


cos nie bardzo kumam - jak niby bez ciecia na 2 czesci przepchales bufor szerszy od otworu wejsciowego o 50cm ? chyba mam za slaba wyobraznie..............

----------


## cruz

> cos nie bardzo kumam - jak niby bez ciecia na 2 czesci


Nigdzie nie pisałem że bez cięcia. A cięcie nie na 2 tylko na 3 części.

----------


## dpo

> Nigdzie nie pisałem że bez cięcia. A cięcie nie na 2 tylko na 3 części.


hihi -  tak to mozna napisac ze da sie samochod do domu wstawic bez rozwalania drzwi ...... wystarczy go rozlozyc przed  :wink: 
Sorki, bo moze wygladac jakbym sie czepial ,ale zdanie "Ja przez takie drzwi przetransportowałem buforek o szerokości 140cm..." sugeruje, ze w calosci (w kontekscie odpowiedzi na post baja0).

Wracajac do tematu: moze lepiej zebys baja0 odrazu go w piwnicy zrobil ? i tak spawanie cie tam czeka (jesli sie zdecyduje na wieksze wymiary).

----------


## baja0

Witam
Dzięki za rady. Ale sprawa rozwiązała się inaczej. Sąsiad kupił starą ceramikę naprzeciwko mnie, zaczął remontować i okazało się że, był w nim zbiornik na olej opałowy o wysokości 2m, średnicy 1m, ścianka 7mm . Objechałem masę złomów w okolicy, a takie cudo było 40 metrów obok. Będę ciął w talarki i do piwnicy.  Aby szczęście było pełne był tam zdrowy ( ścianka 7mm) piec dolnego spalania ES-KA z 1971 roku  z wyjściami ponad  1". Calowe kolana hamburskie wyglądają przy nich jak popierdułki. I to wszystko chciał wywalić na złom. Jak mówią głupi ma szczęście. Piec nie będzie się świecił i błyskał a, powinien ładować bufor grawitacyjnie jak złoto.

----------


## dpo

[QUOTE=baja0;5370614]Witam
..Sąsiad kupił starą ceramikę naprzeciwko mnie, zaczął remontować i okazało się że, był w nim zbiornik na olej opałowy o wysokości 2m, średnicy 1m, ścianka 7mm ...QUOTE]

powinienes na msze dac  za takiego fuksa :wink:

----------


## Herbatniczek

Temat stary, ale moze ktos tu zaglada  :Smile:  W temacie Bufora nikt nie podjal dyskusji na temat wiec poprubuje tutaj a chyba nawet lepiej pasuje tu niz tam  :Smile: 

Mysle sobie o pompie takiej jak tu

http://wnt.uwm.edu.pl/luz_wnt/pl/ter...n_odwrotny.gif

Miala by pompowac cieplo ze zbiornika solarnego umieszczonego pod dachem do bufora. Po co ? Ano po to aby nie miec pompek elektrycznych bo ich strasznie nie lubie  :Smile: 

Opis dokladniejszy dzialania tej pompki jest tu
http://wnt.uwm.edu.pl/luz_wnt/pl/ter...ODWROTNEJ).pdf

----------


## cruz

> Temat stary, ale moze ktos tu zaglada  W temacie Bufora nikt nie podjal dyskusji na temat wiec poprubuje tutaj a chyba nawet lepiej pasuje tu niz tam 
> 
> Mysle sobie o pompie takiej jak tu
> 
> http://wnt.uwm.edu.pl/luz_wnt/pl/ter...n_odwrotny.gif
> 
> Miala by pompowac cieplo ze zbiornika solarnego umieszczonego pod dachem do bufora. Po co ? Ano po to aby nie miec pompek elektrycznych bo ich strasznie nie lubie 
> 
> Opis dokladniejszy dzialania tej pompki jest tu
> http://wnt.uwm.edu.pl/luz_wnt/pl/ter...ODWROTNEJ).pdf


Bo w tamtym wątku Ci wszyscy wytkneli głupie pomysły

----------


## Herbatniczek

Po pierwsze : nie komentowali tam zadnego mojego pomyslu a tylko moj komentarz do pomyslu innych...notabene poprawny
a po drugie...jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia w temacie to moze zamilknij ? uwagi to mozesz pisac sobie na priv a tu po prostu nie pozwalasz dyskutowac na temat.

----------


## nydar

A w jakim wątku się Herbatniczek udzielałeś,bo ten temat z zero energetycznym transportem cieczy w dół to ciekawy jest.

----------


## Herbatniczek

w temacie bufora, ale tam nikt nie podchwycil a jak skomentowalem problem rury bepieczenstwa innego usera to sie na mnie rzucili lacznie z tym userem  :Smile:  ale to niewazne. Kombinuje zeby poeksperymentowac z takim transportem ciepla. Wydaje sie ze to niedrogie bedzie a sprowadzi mi cieplo z zasobnika solarnegoo do bufora. Problem w tym, ze to trzeba "przerobic" bo nijak konkretow doszukac sie nie moge. W przyszlym tygodniu zrobie proste ekserymenty i podziele sie wynikami. Zanim to zacznie chulac to pewnie pare miechow zabawy wyjdzie  :sad: 
Dzieki temu bede mogl miec solary i kominek na grawitacji a potem ta pompka cieplo do buforka bez pradu i wszystko bedzie PIEKNE ! o ile uda mi sie uzyskac transport w granicach 3-4kW.
Na poczatek mysle sobie coby zrobic taka pompke z 40cm rur plexi a wtedy zobacze jak tam to myka i czy myka poprawnie. Niestety bedzie wtedy w temp max 60C ale chyba wyjdzie czy to ma jakiekolwiek szanse zadzialania przy roznicy temperatur 40-60K i mocy 3-4kW

----------


## Herbatniczek

Wklejam rysunek pompki, moze ktoś się jednak zainteresuje  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Takie pompki mają drobną wadę.
Działają wolno.
Tylko jakiś ułamek energii biegającej w obiegu można zabrać, bo zabawka stanie.

Adam M.

----------


## Herbatniczek

Ta pompka bierze bardzo mało energii. W prezentacji tutaj http://wnt.uwm.edu.pl/luz_wnt/pl/ter...zien_Nauki.pps
jest nawet wykonana ekperymentalna pompka dla solara ... i działa. Moim zdaniem bardzo ciekawe i możliwe do wykonania. Problem raczej widzę w sterowaniu gdyż to mało opisane jest i trzeba poeksperymentować. W pompie trzeba utrzymac odpowiednie poziomy wody i odpowiednie podciśnienie.

ALE w sumie to mogło by napędzić także układ grzejników.(lepiej do podlogowki oczywiście)....bo po co nam pompki elektryczne ?  :Smile: 

Fakt jest faktem, że łatwiej zaplanować obiegi grawitacyjne, ale ja np. mam dom bez piwnic i grawitacja z bufora mi nie pójdzie a na dodatek kominek i solar też nie ruszy bez pompy. Bez pompy zadziała tylko dodatkowy piec koło bufora. Kombinuję sobie zatem żeby piec koło bufora chodził w grawitacji (jak przystało na dobrą konstrukcję) a reszta działała na takich dwóch pomkach. Niestety trzeba będzie wtedy mieć dodatkowy zbiornik na poddaszu (ale mały) no i z bufora ciepło brać wymiennikiem albo ladować go z pieca wymiennikiem...I TU WŁAŚNIE widzę problem bo wolałbym prościej tylko nie wiem czy się da. Do tego trzeba experymentów aby ruszyć to bez podciśnienia.

p.s. Nawet gdy to nie posiada walorów praktycznych to wydaje mi się, że jest na tyle ciekawe, że warto poeksperymentować. Być może w innych przypadkach będzie bardziej "życiowe"

----------


## Herbatniczek

Ooo jaaaa, właśnie looknałem na allegro i zobaczyłem że ogniwa fototowoltaiczne są już w cenie 2k pln za 1kW mocy.
Wynik zatem prosty - olewam panele sloneczne bo to sie nie opłaca.
Pompka zajmę się w wolnej chwili a teraz przeprojektuje bufor na brak wężownicy solarnej (grzłki są w projekcie)......Świat sie zmienia  :Smile:

----------


## Przemysław_

Gdyby ktoś miał chęć pokopać na działce i potrzebował coś większego na bufor  :wink:  lub magazyn to znalazłem taki mały baniaczek 16 000 m3. 
http://allegro.pl/zbiornik-woda-nawo...176838082.html
Jakieś ciekawe pomysły na zagospodarowanie?

----------


## czeslaw1948

wiadomosc testowa

----------


## laik7

Panie  Adamie M. 

Potomni  zaglądają do tego forum i mogą sporo podpatrzeć. Wielkie dzięki!
 Jednak po pięciu latach od wpisu nie można już otworzyć załączonych przez Pana zdjęć  i schematów. Mam więc prośbę o ponowne zamieszczenie zdjęć i schematów wykonania oraz sposobu podłączenia bufora / buforów do instalacji c.o. Jeśli będzie z tym problem to mogę podać swojego e-maila.

Pozdrawiam - laik7

----------


## sieno26

Ma ktoś może schemat Adama z pierwszego postu??

----------


## adam_mk

Teraz można obrazki na forum wrzucić i zostają.
Kiedyś trzymało się "gdzieś tam" i link podawało.
Dlatego wiele obrazków jakieś żaby zjadły (na imageshack).
Wieczorem postaram się coś tu wrzucić.

Adam M.

----------


## kubek86

> Teraz można obrazki na forum wrzucić i zostają.
> Kiedyś trzymało się "gdzieś tam" i link podawało.
> Dlatego wiele obrazków jakieś żaby zjadły (na imageshack).
> Wieczorem postaram się coś tu wrzucić.
> 
> Adam M.


Adam proszę wrzuć te schematy.

Dzięki

----------


## kubek86

Adam daj te schematy jak masz. Dzięki

----------


## adam_mk

Poszukałem po dyskach i nie znalazłem.
Nowe chyba namaluję...

Adam M.

----------


## kubek86

> Poszukałem po dyskach i nie znalazłem.
> Nowe chyba namaluję...
> 
> Adam M.


Było by miło z Twojej strony.

----------


## adam_mk

Układ pracuje bardzo poprawnie nawet jak jest tych buforów wiele.
W tym, gdzie jest wyjście z kotła wychodzimy na układ ogrzewania.
W tym, gdzie jest powrót do kotła robimy też powrót z ogrzewania.

Jakby coś było niejasne - pytać...

Adam M.

----------


## kubek86

> Układ pracuje bardzo poprawnie nawet jak jest tych buforów wiele.
> W tym, gdzie jest wyjście z kotła wychodzimy na układ ogrzewania.
> W tym, gdzie jest powrót do kotła robimy też powrót z ogrzewania.
> 
> Jakby coś było niejasne - pytać...
> 
> Adam M.


Wszystko jasne. Dzięki.

----------


## G69



----------


## kubek86

@G69 bardzo dziękuję za schemat.

----------


## Slak

Witam.
Mam pytanie - w jaki sposób połączyć oba bufory króćcami 2" jeśli bufory stoją blisko siebie (ok. 30 cm)?
Połączenia gwintowe i śrubunki? Kołnierze płaskie? raczej nie da się obu buforów ustawić idealnie pionowo i tak, żeby płaszcze były równoległe do siebie...

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ucze sie na swoich b

A jak ma wygladac podlaczenie bufora do podlogowki grzanego w nocnej taryfie for wyjscie dolem powrot ,bufor bedzie mial trzy grzalki 800 -1000 litrow

----------


## strusp

Slak, próbowałem na śrubunki na nawet mniejszej odlegości między buforami i nie spasowało się. W efekcie mam u siebie 2 bufory zespawane kawałkami rur 2''  już po postawieniu na miejscu.
ucze sie na swoich b : z góry bufora zasilanie, a powrót nie u samego dołu, ale  z 0,5m wyżej.

----------


## ucze sie na swoich b

Ok a co Dalej jak w takim obiegu ma byc pompka I reszte gratow podlogowka 120 m2

----------


## strusp

Powrót z CO jest podłączony do zaworu termostatycznego czy też innego( wcześniej na tej nitce trójnik do powrótu do bufora, na drugim wejściu zaworu zasilanie z bufora, wynikiem zasilanie CO i tu ma być pompka i cd

----------

